# John Deere 830 tractor.



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

Found a 1974 model JD 830 tractor for sale in town and was wondering what y'all though of this tractor?

It has less than 3700 hours,power steering and has been repainted(not that well....  )

He wants $4950 for it.

Thanks oz.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

my guess is that is a 1964 tractor, (not real familiar with the 830 but i think it was one of the last large 2 cylinder tractors made by JD, since I have no idea what you want to use it for as to if it will do you your needs I don't know,

If it has pto is it live or does it shut off when you clutch the main transmission, most of older tractors did not have live PTO, does it have a 3 point, most did not, is it gas or diesel, 12 or 24 volt or if remembering right some of them might even had a pony engine to get the diesels started, does it have a hydraulic system for lift, of the implements, is it a add on or factory,

I personal think the price is high Or in other words I would not pay that much for it,


----------



## tooltime (Nov 16, 2003)

Handyman, I posted this on another thread yesterday, so I thought I'd just put it up here. Those big old 2 cylinder 830s were 58-61, this one Oz refers to is a mid-1970s small utility tractor. 

Here's my earlier post:

John Deere made an 830 from 1958-1961, but that was a bigger 2-cylinder tractor. It had about 85 hp. and weighed about 8000 lbs. 

The one your talking about sounds like the "New Generation" 830 they built from 1973-75. It had a 3-cyl diesel with about 35 hp, so it was more a compact utility tractor. Most of these new 830s I've seen had loaders on them, and I've seen dealers want anywhere from $6500-$12000 (w JD loader) for them, but that's usually not a firm price. For a utility tractor, that's not really low hours for that age, but that all depends on what they were using the tractor for. (I've seen some set-up with lawn tires on the rear and belly mowers.) In general, these are good tractors, but you could get comparables that were less expensive.

I'd say comparable tractors would be a later 3000 Ford and a 444 or 454 International. 

You don't say what you want to use the tractor for, so it's hard to know whether this tractor will suit your needs. I guess you are looking for a utility tractor, but I don't know what you want in terms of HP, whether you just doing light utility work or need to move/handle 1500 lb.+ round bales. 

Before buying any tractor, I'd enlist a guy who knows tractors well and take him with you. Drive it and test out the hydraulics under load.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

thankyou for the education, 
I was not aware of the smaller newer utility tractor, I had a friend who had the older larger two cyclinder units and farmed in Wyoming, we had MM tractors during that era, and then into the JD 4020's, in the early 70's


----------



## tooltime (Nov 16, 2003)

Handyman,
I thought it was one of the old two-cylinders until I remembered seeing one of these little 3-cyl diesels at a farm auction. Still wonder why JD would give two difft. models same number. They had similar features to a 1020 or 1030, but were smaller.

My brothers still farm with the 4020 Diesel w/ a factory cab my Dad bought new in 1972, the last year they made them. For my money, that's the best tractor ever built. Of course, they have some bigger tractors (4240, 4840, 4960, 8100 and they just got a 8400), but I spent a lot of time in that 4020 growing up. My Dad had a U Moline, but that was before my time.


----------

